

Mcafee patents anti piracy filter - noptic
http://www.techspot.com/news/52363-mcafee-patents-anti-piracy-filter.html

======
venomsnake
How is this stupidity patentable. It is obvious for every person that spends
2-3 minutes on the problem. Nothing innovative and worth disclosing.

